# Sabine lake wade fishing



## fishslicks91 (Mar 1, 2013)

I normally fish from my boat but I just recently bought a pair of waders. I have no clue where some good wading spots are I fish Sabine lake when I do get a chance to fish. If you guys could help me with a few spots that would be awesome! 

Thanks, fishslicks


----------



## skltex (Aug 13, 2005)

Mostly on north end of lake, Cofeeground Cove, behind Stewts and Sydney islands and north end of Pleasure Island revetment. Put a pole in your boat and check out the bottom, if solid get out.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I was really hoping there would be better replys to this thread as I have never fished in Sabine and wouldn't mind driving over to do some wading one day. But I'm totally clueless to the area.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Sabine just doesnt have a lot to offer as a good wade fishing lake. I've found some decent spots around the North end but I usually kayak to them.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

At Sabine we are good enough to catch fish without having to get out of the boat. Mostly because it is almost all marsh mud and you will sink to your knees. Like previously said, if you are going to jump out check the bottom first. That mud will create a vacuum and you won't be able to move.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Well this is some good info to know... So I guess maybe I WON'T be going to Sabine


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

JT we went the other day and waded and had a freakin blast man. I'm 440 pounds and didn't sink. It was fun and we are going again Sunday.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> JT we went the other day and waded and had a freakin blast man. I'm 440 pounds and didn't sink. It was fun and we are going again Sunday.


 where were you wading?


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Here and there lol.... Mostly around the marsh areas. It was a tad bit muddy but nothing that this fat boy couldn't move around in. I was barefoot and in shorts and a T-shirt too. No specified wade equipment.

Like some one else said, as long as you check the bottom before leaving the boat you should be fine. One spot was nothing but sand and was awesome. One spot was more muddy but still had a blast.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Id be careful wading barefoot. Come across the first reef and u are going to the hospital.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Id be careful wading barefoot. Come across the first reef and u are going to the hospital.


I was careful, I didn't exactly plan on wading. I didn't think my big butt could get in the boat once out of it but the ladder on the back is a huge help. Next time I will be more prepared but seeing every one wade and me stuck in the boat didn't fly. I hopped out and had a hunch where some fish were and sure enough I caught a flounder shortly after jumping in.


----------

